# Sichttiefe in naturnahen Teichen



## Elfriede (19. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich gerade in dem Buch -Seerosen- von DieterBechthold/Harro Hieronimus gelesen habe, dass Gartenteiche ohne Filtertechnik nur im Winter und im  kalten Frühling so klar sind, dass man 30-40 cm tief sehen kann, würden mich Euere persönlichen Erfahrungen zum Thema Sichttiefe interessieren. 

In dem Buch steht natürlich auch, dass man mit viel Technik für klare Verhältnisse sorgen kann, die aber bei naturnahen Teichen nicht gegeben ist. Interessant also sind nur die Sichttiefen in filterlosen Teichen, eventuell zu bestimmten Jahreszeiten.

Ich hoffe, dass dieses Thema für mehrere User interessant ist und  möglichst viele von ihren persönlichen Erfahrungen berichten werden.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Naturfreundin (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sichttiefe in naturnahen Teichen*

hallo Elfriede,
besitze auch einen Naturteich komplett ohne Technik,er hat eine Tiefe von ca. 1m an der tiefsten Stelle,hatte in den vergangenen Jahren auch 2 __ Graskarpfen im Teich,die haben nicht nur alle Pflanzen abgefressen,hab sie aber trotzdem gemocht,sondern auch gewühlt,leider sind sie in diesem harten Winter gestorben,da war die Sicht nicht sehr gut,so ca 30-40 cm,jetzt sind nur noch ein paar Goldelritzen drin und ich kann bis auf den Grund sehen,bin selbst erstaunt,vielleicht ändert sich das ja noch,wenn die große Hitze kommt,
viel Freude mit deinem Teich,
liebe Grüße aus dem Kalletal,
ist Paros in Griechenland?Hört sich so an,
Jutta


----------



## Eugen (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sichttiefe in naturnahen Teichen*

Hallo Elfriede,

ich kann nur dann nicht auf den Grund (ca 1,30m) sehen, wenn
a) im Winter der Teich zugefroren ist.
b) im Sommer meine UW-Pflanzen die Sicht behindern.
c) ich grad mal wieder zum "ausputzen" im Teich war.

Ansonsten habe ich zu jeder Jahreszeit immer klares, leicht bräunliches Wasser.

Meine Wasserwerte:

pH  zw. 7,8 und 8,4
KH  selten über 5°
GH  > 15°
Leitfähigkeit zw. 200 und 500 (je nach Jahreszeit und Pflanzenwuchs )
Nitrat- und Phosphatfrei wird mein Wasser nie. 

Abgestorbene Pflanzenteile und das Laub im Herbst wird so gut wie gar nicht rausgefischt.
Substrat: Kies,Erde,Sand,Mulm und am Rand Wurzeln ohne Ende 

momentan wird umgestaltet :


 

so wars letztes Jahr


----------



## Eugen (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sichttiefe in naturnahen Teichen*



Naturfreundin schrieb:


> ...auch einen Naturteich komplett ohne Technik,...
> 2 __ Graskarpfen im Teich...
> nur noch ein paar Goldelritzen drin ...




Sorry, für mich Puristen ist ein naturnaher Teich und Fische absolutes NO GO


----------



## Elfriede (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sichttiefe in naturnahen Teichen*

Hallo Jutta,

ja, Paros liegt in Griechenland, es ist eine der Kykladeninseln ( Naxos, Mykonos,Santorini, Syros usw.)

Ich weiß nicht wieviele User dieses Forums einen technikfreien haben, aber ich hoffe doch, dass sich im Lauf der Zeit einige melden werden und dass sich dann Vergleichsmöglichkeiten auftun werden zu anderen Aspekten naturnaher Teiche.
Es freut mich sehr, dass Du Dich so schnell gemeldet hast und dass Du eine Sichttiefe bis zum Grund (1m) hast. Ungefähr so tief kann ich leicht getrübt auch sehen, aber den Boden der Tiefenzone von 2,20m habe ich schon seit fast drei Jahren nicht mehr gesehen.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Griechenland
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sichttiefe in naturnahen Teichen*

Hallo Eugen,

vorab vielen Dank für die aufschlussreichen Informationen, äußern werde ich mich  dazu erst morgen, denn hier in Griechenland ist die Nacht schon weiter fortgeschritten als  in Deutschland.

Mit lieben Grüßen und gute Nacht
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sichttiefe in naturnahen Teichen*

Eine Frage noch:

Wieso zeigt die Forumsuhr eigentlich erst 23:30? Hier ist es bereits 02:30, wie spät ist es bei Euch wirklich?

Gruß Elfriede


----------



## Annett (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sichttiefe in naturnahen Teichen*

Guten Morgen.

[OT] @Elfriede
Bei uns ist es im Moment kurz nach 8Uhr. 
Dein Beitrag wurde für meine persönliche Zeiteinstellung unter 1:32Uhr abgelegt. Stell Dir doch Deine Uhr im Benutzerkontrollzentrum ein. 
Nützliche Links -> Einstellungen ändern -> Datum & Zeit -> speichern nicht vergessen. 
Der Server kennt nur eine Uhrzeit (die seit längerem auch automatisch korrigiert wird - früher ging die Uhr ständig nach ). 
Nur für die Gäste müssen wir die deutsche Sommer/Winterzeit händisch umstellen. Beim registrierten User erfolgt das bei richtiger Einstellung (automatische Anpassung) von selbst.[/OT]

Zum eigentlichen Thema:
Wir haben ja seit letzten Sommer einen technikfreien Teich.
Die Sichttiefe war letztes Jahr sehr gut, dieses Jahr, bis vor wenigen Tagen, bei den im ersten Beitrag genannten 30-40cm.
Dann kam ein Gewitter samt Regen und der Teich klarte merklich auf. Bis auf den Grund kann ich noch nicht sehen, aber so > 60/70cm werden es schon sein. Vorhin habe ich wieder aus der Regentonne Wasser aufgefüllt. Der Nitratwert entspricht dem des Leitungswassers und was anderes habe ich derzeit nicht zur Hand. Nachher werde ich vermutlich noch etwas Leitungswasser nachlaufen lassen. 

Ich denke, mit genug Unterwasserpflanzen (__ Wasserpest mickert, __ Hornblatt zickt, demnächst werde ich __ Tausendblatt aus Franken  testen) kann man schon für eine bessere Sicht sorgen. 
Der alte Goldfischteich war trotz Filteranlage nie wirklich klar. Seitdem genug Hornblatt darin wuchert, kann man auf den Grund sehen - wobei der nun fast komplett durch das Hornblatt verdeckt wird. :crazy


----------



## Kolja (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sichttiefe in naturnahen Teichen*

Hallo Elfriede und alle anderen,

ich habe ja seit letztem Frühjahr einen techniklosen Teich. Ich konnte bisher selten bis zum Grund sehen.

Wir haben einen großen __ Bergahorn im Garten und der schmeißt eigentlich zu jeder Jahreszeit irgendetwas ab. 
Anfang März habe ich Laub vom Grund abgefischt und es hat drei Wochen gedauert bis sich alle Schwebeteile gesetzt hatten. Dann kamen die Hülsen der Blätter, jetzt die Blüten vom __ Ahorn und demnächst die Samen.
Das Wasser wird dadurch braun gefärbt und die Farbe schwankt zwischen schwachem schwarzen Tee und __ Muckefuck.
Die __ Molche, Pflanzen und andere Lebewesen scheint es nicht zu stören. 

Ich habe jetzt noch mal mehr __ Hornkraut eingebracht, mal sehen wie sich alles entwickelt. Der Teich ist ja nun auch nicht groß und ich weiß nicht wie lange /oft er so einen massiven Eintrag von Blattmasse aushält. Evtl. werde ich mir doch einen Skimmer kaufen und ihn bei Bedarf einsetzen.

Sichttiefe im Moment 20 cm.


----------



## Nardi (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sichttiefe in naturnahen Teichen*

Ich kann in meinem Teich eigentlich immer so bis 40cm tief gucken...selten auch bis zum Grund 70cm.

Habe allerdinngs auch eine kleine 600l/h Pumpe laufen


----------



## Elfriede (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sichttiefe in naturnahen Teichen*

Hallo Eugen,

Dein Teich wird in diesem Unterforum- Naturnahe Teiche - mit seiner ganzjährigen (sicher auch unter dem Eis) Klarheit wohl eher die Ausnahme von der Regel darstellen. Wie schon anderswo von mir gesagt, stellt er für mich den Inbegriff gesunden Wachstums dar, was mich nach Kenntnis Deiner Wasserwerte noch mehr erstaunt, wenn man CO2 als limitierenden Faktor für gesundes, kräftiges Wachstum annimmt.

Der Unterschied zwischen unseren Teichen könnte, bis auf das meist etwas bräunliche Wasser, größer nicht sein.

Meine Wasserwerte:

pH = zwischen 8,9 - 9,4 
KH =  4
GH =  9
PO4= 0
NO3= 0
NH4= 0
NO2= 0
FE  = 0

Verändert haben sich in den Letzten 2 Jahren pH, KH und GH. Früher hatte ich immer pH-Werte um 8,5, KH 6 und GH 12. Alles andere war im Teich nie nachweisbar.

Abgestorbene Pflanzenteile entferne ich immer, doch was im Winter in den Teich fällt bleibt bis April im Teich.

Bodensubstrat: nur etwas Mulm, wenig Schlamm. Sand, Lehm und feinen Kies in Pflanzkisten und Seerosenbehältern, stark verwurzelter Sumpfbereich.

Unterwasserpflanzen wachsen nur in den gedüngten Pflanzcontainern gemeinsam mit den Wasserpflanzen, Schwimmpflanzen gehen in kürzester Zeit ein. Der große Schwimmbereich ist bis auf den Rand pflanzenfrei.

Sichttiefe war bis vor zwei Jahren im Frühling meistens sehr gut, jetzt nur mehr maximal 1m.

Ich bin auch Deiner Ansicht, dass Fische nicht in einen naturnahen Teich gehören.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Eugen (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sichttiefe in naturnahen Teichen*



Elfriede schrieb:


> Wie schon anderswo von mir gesagt, stellt er für mich den Inbegriff gesunden Wachstums dar, was mich nach Kenntnis Deiner Wasserwerte noch mehr erstaunt, wenn man CO2 als limitierenden Faktor für gesundes, kräftiges Wachstum annimmt.




Hoi,
vielleicht liegt es daran,dass ich bei schönem Wetter abends meist am Teich sitze und dabei rauche. :smoki

Im Rauch soll ja auch CO2 drin sein.  

Im Ernst, allein am Kohlendioxid liegt es wohl nicht,dass bei mir (fast) alles wuchert.
Ich denke eher,es liegt am hohen Nährstoffgehalt,dem richtigen Substrat und am richtigen Pflanzenstandort.
Oder an der Sonneneinstrahlung 
Der Teich hat immer nur ab Mittag Sonne,dann allerdings bis Sonnenuntergang.


----------



## Elfriede (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sichttiefe in naturnahen Teichen*

Hallo Annett, 

vielen Dank für Deine Information zur Zeiteinstellung, werde ich bei Gelegenheit probieren.


Dein Teich ist ja noch sehr jung, aber aus Deinen Fotos mit den schon prächtig entwickelten Pflanzen lässt sich ein problemloses Teichgeschehen absehen, sicher wird Dein Teich die Augangsmarke von 30-40 cm Sichttiefe bald weit und vielleicht sogar dauerhaft überbieten. Das __ Hornblatt wird's schon richten! Leider überlebt es in meinem Teich höchstens drei Wochen. Heuer habe ich schon gar keines mehr nach Paros mitgebracht, 10 Jahre  habe ich es sozusagen in meinem Teich "entsorgt, das reicht mir.

Weil doch Eugen so schön mit seinen Wasserwerten und anderen Besonderheiten zu seinem naturnahen Teich begonnen hat, bitte ich Dich auch einige Daten hier einzustellen, die von Interesse sein könnten, um eventuelle Vor- und Nachteile sowie Zusammenhänge mit Wachstum und Sichttiefe erkennen zu lassen. Sicher ist jeder Teich anders, aber einige Parameter und Grundbedingungen muß es ja geben. Vielleicht ergibt sich daraus sogar ein "Erfolgsmuster" für naturnahe Teiche, wenn es genügend Einträge zu diesem Thema gibt.

Dass Dein alter Teich jetzt so gut kommt und eine Sichttiefe bis fast zum Boden hat ist sehr erfreulich, hast Du etwa die Goldfische herausgenommen?

Noch hat dieses Thema zwar keine richtige Struktur, aber interessant finde ich es allemal und ich denke und hoffe, ich stehe damit nicht alleine da.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sichttiefe in naturnahen Teichen*

Hallo Andrea,

auch Dein Teich ist noch sehr jung und hat wohl zur Zeit eine Algenblüte, die Dir keinen tieferen Blick ins Wasser gestattet. __ Hornkraut ist sicher gut um Nährstoffe zu verbrauchen und noch mehr ist Geduld gefragt für einen so jungen Teich.

Wirkt Dein Teich nur so teemäßig braun oder ist das Wasser auch braun, wenn Du es in einem Glas betrachtest.

Hast Du vielleicht noch weitere Infos zu Deinem Teich zur Verfügung, die Du einstellen könntest, wie Wasserwerte, Bodengrund, Bewuchs usw.

Da Du ja keinen Filter am Teich hast, musst Du einen Skimmer halt immer selbst entleeren, was aber schnell getan ist. Wenn bei mir die Mimosenbäume blühen und ich mit dem Keschern nicht mehr nachkomme, verwende ich zusätzlich für einige Tage auch den kleinen SwimSkim 25, über den in einem anderen Thread gerade diskutiert wird.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Griechenland
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sichttiefe in naturnahen Teichen*

Hallo Nardi,

wie lange hast Du Deinen Teich schon und was betreibst Du mit der Pumpe,- ein Wasserspiel um das Wasser zu bewegen? 

Ich habe auch eine Pumpe, allerdings nicht im Teich sondern außerhalb, sie versorgt  meine drei höher gelegenen Außenbecken mit Wasser, von wo es in den Teich zurückfließt.

Kannst Du auch noch etwas mehr an Informationen zu Deinem Teich einstellen?

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros 
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sichttiefe in naturnahen Teichen*

Hallo Eugen,

ha, ha,...ich sitze auch gerne rauchend  am Teich, allerdings erfolglos, den CO2- Wert des Wassers betreffend.

Das denke ich auch, denn läge es nur am CO2, dürfte ich überhaupt kein Wachstum haben. Verglichen mit Deinem Teich schaut das zwar so aus, aber so ist es nicht, ein klein wenig wächst es auch bei mir, obwohl es meinem Teich nicht nur an CO2 sondern auch an Phosphat und Nitrat mangelt. Auch das fehlende Bodensubstrat mag ein Grund dafür sein, besonders für die Verweigerung der Unterwasserpflanzen. Außerdem gibt es sehr viele Pflanzen, die sich an Paros einfach nicht gewöhnen können. Ich denke, die Wassertemperatur ist einfach zu hoch.

Die Lage Deiner Teiche ist natürlich optimal, denn Deine Pflanzen haben auch bei der größten Hitze eine lange Zeitspanne sich wieder zu erholen.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Nardi (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sichttiefe in naturnahen Teichen*

Hi Elfriede,

die Pumpe betreibt so ein kleines Wasserspiel..werde sie aber bald nicht mehr benutzen, das ich einen Bachlauf gestalten möchte und sie ,um ihn anzutreiben, viel zu schwach ist.

Der Teich ist schon 2 Jahre alt, allerdings wurde er dieses Jahr wieder neu gemacht und wartet immer noch auf einige Pflanzen. Bis jetzt ist alles ziemlich leer
Bis jetzt wurde er zeimlich vernachlässigt, was sich jetzt aber ändern soll/wird

Nardi


----------



## Conny (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sichttiefe in naturnahen Teichen*

Hallo,

unser Teich ist nicht ganz naturnah mir den Fischen 
Die Sichttiefe ist im Winter und im Frühjahr 1 m. Und zwar so, dass man erkennen kann, wie die __ Teichmuschel steht. Wenn es wärmer wird und die Algen wachsen geht es kurzzeitig auf ca. 20 cm zurück. Jetzt sind alle Pflanzen gestarrtet und man kann gut bis auf -40 cm schauen.
Aktuelle Wasserwerte müsste ich nachreichen. Es gibt wenig Pflanzen, die überhaupt nicht wachsen. Am Rand haben es Knabenkraut, Sumpfblutauge und __ Spaltgriffel geschafft :crazy


----------



## Elfriede (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sichttiefe in naturnahen Teichen*

Hallo Conny,

es sind nicht nur die Fische, die in einem naturnahen Teich nicht sein sollten, sondern auch der Filter, den Du lt. Profil betreibst. Als naturnah kann man einen Teich mit Filtertechnik allerdings nicht bezeichnen, dafür aber könnte Dein Teich mittels Filter eine ständig gute Sichttiefe erreichen, sofern er für Deinen Fischbestand ausreichend dimensioniert ist und durch viele Pflanzen unterstützt wird. 

Schön, dass bei Dir die Pflanzen so gut gedeihen, das sage ich neidlos, obwohl es bei mir damit nicht so gut ausschaut.

Ich wünsche Dir weiterhin  viel Freude mit Deinem Teich 
und grüße herzlich aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Conny (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sichttiefe in naturnahen Teichen*

Hallo Elfriede,

wir haben keinen Filter in Betrieb. Die Pumpe hat lediglich den Zweck, Wasser zu einem kleinen bewachsenen Bodenfilter und über einen Stein zurück in den Teich zu führen. Etwas Bewegung muss sein. 
Meines Erachtens ist die Sichttiefe nur wichtig bei reinen Koi-Teichen, um die Tiere auch immer und überall gleich gut zu sehen. Ansonsten ist eine Gartenteich Ansichtssache, wie so vieles im Leben


----------



## Elfriede (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sichttiefe in naturnahen Teichen*

Hallo Conny,

sorry, das war mein Fehler,- schlampig gelesen!

Die Ansichten über die erstrebenswerte Sichttiefe eines Teiches gehen wirklich sehr weit auseinander. 

Für mich persönlich ist es nicht so wichtig meinen Teichgrund zu sehen, denn da gibt es nichts Erbauliches zu betrachten, da ich einen Betonteich ohne Substrat und ohne Fische ( seit 2008) habe. Wäre die Sichttiefe in einem naturnahen Teich frei wählbar, würde ich mich aus  praktischen Gründen für ca. 80 cm entscheiden um Sicht in die meisten Seerosenkübel zu haben, ohne die Dinger selbst im Teich sehen zu müssen, die ja wirklich keine Augenweide darstellen. Zur Arbeit an den vielen Seerosen in meinem Teich wären 30-40 cm Sichttiefe aber zu wenig, denn die Pflanzenbasis möchte ich dabei schon sehen. 

Könntest Du bei Gelegenheit noch einige Informationen zu Deinem Teich einstellen?

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Conny (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sichttiefe in naturnahen Teichen*

Tja, ...
Wir sind eine 4 köpfige Familie und da gehen die Ansichten eben sehr weit auseinander.
So wie im Garten auch, möchten wir so naturnah wie es eben in einem Reihenmittelhaus geht. Auf alle Fälle keine Chemikalien! Wir haben verschiedene Pflanztiefen: Sumpf, -20, -40, -100, ca. 50 versch. Pflanzen und jede Menge Getier. Auf den Pflanzstufen ist Zeolith als unterste Schicht und dann Sand und Steine in verschiedenen Größen. Am Rand sind Ufermatten. Mittlerweile schön eingewachsen. Die Wasserwerte sind okay. Ich werde sie die nächsten Tage mal wieder einstellen. 
Leider ist ein Nachwuchs-__ Goldfisch weiblich. Das habe ich zu spät gesehen. Dieses Jahr haben wir 7 männliche und 1 weiblichen Fisch.


----------



## Annett (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sichttiefe in naturnahen Teichen*

Hallo Elfriede.


Prächtig wächst es bei uns nur im Ufergraben. Die Optik täuscht da gewaltig.
Beispiel gefällig? 
  
Links Teich, rechts Ufergraben... die Pflanzen habe ich beide zeitgleich gekauft und gesetzt! Während die eine förmlich explodiert, wächst die andere rückwärts.
Leider mickert das __ Hornkraut im neuen Teich genauso, wie die __ Wasserpest. Vermutlich fehlt ihnen einfach Nahrung. Daher möchte ich es nun mit __ Tausendblatt und __ Laichkraut versuchen. 

Nachdem es gestern abend erneut ordentlich gewittert und 7mm geregnet hat, ist der Teich heute fast bis auf den Grund einzusehen. Man sieht den Teichgrund, aber er ist etwas verschwommen...

Kurz zum Teich selbst.
Er wurde im Sommer 2008 angelegt und geflutet (Mischung aus Leitungswasser und frischem Regenwasser). Die Bepflanzung erfolgte nach und nach. Als Substrat wurde im Teich ausschließlich Füllsand/Verlegesand mit Lehmanteil verwendet. Auch am Teichboden liegt eine 5-10cm dicke Schicht davon. Die Schrägen wurden z.T. mit Ufermatten verkleidet. Dort besteht noch Verbesserungsbedarf. 
Die Seerosen sind komplett mit ihren Pflanzeimern eingezogen (Lehmgemisch mit Düngekegeln).

Im Ufergraben ist Mutterboden als Substrat eingebracht. Er wird über die Ufermatte mit Wasser versorgt (oder im Hochsommer abends schon mal händisch nachgefüllt). Im Ufergraben selbst ist klares Wasser, jedoch wuchern dort die Fadenalgen ordentlich. Siehe zweites Bild oben. 

Wir haben keine Fische. Dafür __ Rückenschwimmer, __ Molche, Wechselkröten (zweiter Laichgang erfolgte vor zwei Tagen... die ersten Kaulquappen sind alle verschwunden), einen lauten Frosch, jede Menge Wasserflöhe und weiteres Kleingetier. 

Wasserwerte habe ich gerade teilweise gemessen.
Laut Stäbchen:
pH: 6,4 - 6,8
KH: 0-3°
GH: ca. 7°
NO2+NO3: 0mg/l
 

Laut Tropfentest (sind zum Teil schon verfallen):
pH: 7-7,5 (der Test ist noch bis 2010 haltbar, Farbe war aber wirklich schlecht ablesbar... JBL ph 3-10)
KH: 1-2° (Farbumschlag erfolgte komplett mit dem zweiten Tropfen)
GH: 7-8°
Mehr habe ich nicht gemessen.... 
Phosphat schließe ich im Teich aus, da nur sehr selten mit Leitungswasser nachgefüllt wird. Stickstoff kommt sowohl im Leitungswasser, als auch in der Regentonne eher weniger vor. 

 
Anmerkung zum Bild: Oben Regentonne, darunter Leitungswasser.
Regenwasser lasse ich immer einige Stunden absetzen, bevor es in den Teich laufen darf. 

Heute habe ich nochmals etwas Vogelgrit im Teich verteilt. In die Strömung kann ich es schlecht hängen, da keine Pumpe vorhanden. Mal sehen, ob diese homöopathischen Dosen etwas bringen. 



Im alten Teich hat sich über die Jahre einiges an Mulm angesammelt. Der sorgt u.a. dafür, dass die große Seerose dieses Jahr wuchert und blüht wie verrückt.
Aus dem gleichen Grund wird auch das Hornkraut so wuchern.... ich bin ja froh darüber, dass sich endlich wenigstens eine Unterwasserpflanze etablieren konnte. Die Goldfische sind alle noch da. Aber wenn überall Hornkraut auf dem Boden liegt, wühlt es sich vermutlich schlechter. 
Ich würde diesen Teich nie als naturnah bezeichnen, wobei ich fast die Wette eingehen wollen würde, dass der Teich auch ohne Filter klar bleibt und nicht gleich kippt. Das Hornkraut wird wohl jeglichen freien Stickstoff sofort aufnehmen.... 
Eigentlich könnte ich die Stäbchen rein interessehalber mal mit rüber nehmen. 

EDIT:
Nachtrag: Ich war heute vormittag gleich noch am alten Teich und habe mal ein Stäbchen ins Wasser gehalten.
Die Ableserei ist ja immer so eine Sache.
pH: >7 (7,2-7,6)
KH: 3-6°
GH: 7-14° (10?)
NO2+NO3: 0mg/l
Foto:


----------



## Kolja (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sichttiefe in naturnahen Teichen*

Hallo Elfriede,

das Wasser ansich ist braun und außerdem wirkt es dunkel durch den Belag, der sich durch die Ahornabwürfe gebildet hat. 

Algenblüte? Ich weiß nicht. Wenn dann müssten es braune, schwebstoffförmige sein.

Ich habe den Teich mit Ufergraben und Wasserzone nach NG angelegt und als Substrat Sand/Lehm verwendet. Im Ufergraben habe ich Fadenalgen und hier kann ich auch gut beobachten, wie sich alles vom __ Ahorn in braunen Schlamm verwandelt. 

Wasserwerte habe ich keine. Müsste ich mal wieder messen. Da mache ich mir nicht so viel Gedanken drum, so lange als wächst und lebt.

Ich mache heute Nachmittag mal Fotos.

Mal sehen, ob ich mir so einen Skimmer zulege. Wenn jetzt bald die Samen fallen bin ich vielleicht schon bei Espresso angekommen.

Wie auch immer, ich freue mich über alles was wächst und sich ansiedelt.


----------



## Silke (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sichttiefe in naturnahen Teichen*

Hallo,
unser Teich hat im Moment eine Sichttiefe von ca. 1 m.
Allerdings habe ich ihn in diesem Jahr noch nicht gesäubert (hab ich im Herbst verpasst). Könnte also sein, dass auf dem Boden noch einige Blätter und in einigen Ecken noch Schlamm liegt. Demnächst werde ich wohl reinsteigen müssen und etwas aufräumen.
Erfahrungsgemäß ist unser Teich immer über Sommer klar. Ich denke, dass durch das Baden der Mulm aufgewirbelt und in die flachen Bereichen getrieben wird. Da freuen sich dann die Pflanzen drüber.
Technik ist absolut keine drin. Den Skimmer hab ich wieder ausgebaut, weil er nie genug Material eingesogen hat. Das meiste landete in den Pflanzbereichen. Dort gehe ich ab und zu mal durch und keschere ab.


----------



## Kolja (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sichttiefe in naturnahen Teichen*

Hallo,

hier mal ein paar Fotos.

Gesamtansicht von Südwesten.

 

von der Nordseite

 

So sieht das Wasser aus:

 


Im Ufergraben hat sich so eine Art Unterwasserrasen entwickelt.

 

Im Ufergraben kommt jetzt einiges aus dem Boden, was ich noch nicht identifizieren kann. __ Pfeilkraut, __ Hechtkraut oder ganz was anderes? Ich bin gespannt.

Große Unterschiede im Pflanzenwachstum in den beiden Bereichen sehe ich nicht. 
Bei der Tierwelt sieht es anders aus. Im Teich sind sehr viele Wasserflöhe und wenig Muschelkrebse. Im Ufergraben keine Flöhe aber jede Menge Muschelkrebschen.


----------



## Elfriede (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sichttiefe in naturnahen Teichen*

Hallo zusammen,

es ist nicht etwa so, dass ich das Interesse an dem Thema – Sichttiefe in naturnahen Teichen – verloren habe, ich hatte die letzten Tage nur keine Zeit mich damit zu beschäftigen, weil sich, früher als geplant, Handwerker zu Bauarbeiten an meinem Haus eingestellt haben. Bis zum Wochenende sollten die Arbeiten abgeschlossen sein und mir wird dann wieder mehr Zeit für dieses Thema bleiben. Bis dahin werden sich vielleicht auch noch weitere User zu einem naturnahen Teich bekennen und über ihre Erfahrungen berichten, wie ich hoffe.

Heute reicht meine Zeit leider nur für eine Antwort an Annett.



@ Annett, 
danke für Deine vielen, interessanten Informationen und Fotos zu Deinem neuen, naturnahen Teich und für den Vergleich mit Deinem alten Fischteich, der jetzt besser ausschaut als je zuvor, wie ich meine. Ich denke, die Wette könntest Du gewinnen, dass er auch ohne Filter klar bleiben und nicht kippen würde, sofern sich Dein Fischbestand nicht drastisch erhöht und Dir das __ Hornkraut erhalten bleibt. Um das Hornkraut beneide ich Dich sehr und ich kann Deine Freude daran gut nachfühlen, endlich eine wachsende, wuchernde, Unterwasserpflanze im Teich zu haben, was mir bis jetzt leider versagt geblieben ist. 

Du schreibst, dass sich viel Mulm angesammelt hat, was ist viel, sind es  3 cm, 5 cm oder mehr? Was geschieht damit, bleibt er im Teich? Wie es scheint, profitiert nicht nur die Seerose davon.

Die Vergleichsfotos vom neuen Teich und dem Ufergraben machen natürlich gut sichtbar wie sehr  die  Pflanzen ein nährstoffreiches Milieu zu schätzen wissen, ganz besonders auch in  Eugens Teich, der sein Gleichgewicht schon lange gefunden hat. Bei Deinem neuen Teich wird das sicher noch eine Weile dauern, obwohl man von schlechtem Wachstum der Pflanzen sicher nicht reden kann. Ich finde ihre Entwicklung eher erstaunlich, denn sie hatten bis auf die letzten Wochen nur  die  kalten Wintermonate.

Du hast Dir viel Mühe gemacht mit den Wasserwerten. Ich verwende nur mehr die Tröpfchentests von JBL, weil die Farben durch das Kontrollwasser leichter zu bestimmen sind, ausgenommen pH, der bei mir eine Farbe anzeigt, die  auf der Farbkarte nicht einmal annähernd zu finden ist, was aber keine Rolle spielt, da  ich ihn digital messen kann. Mit den Teststreifen komme ich überhaupt nicht zurecht. 

Ohne Verantwortung für Fische im Teich, sind die Wasserwerte auch gar nicht mehr so wichtig, wie ich denke, außer die schwächliche KH vielleicht, bedingt durch das Regenwasser. Deine „homöopathische“ Anwendung von Muschelkalk wird Deinen KH-Wert wohl kaum beeinflussen können, obwohl Du dazu einen tauglichen  pH-Wert hättest. Bei mir ist die Situation genau umgekehrt,  ich habe  100 kg gut durchströmten Muschelkalk im Teich, allerdings auch ohne Wirkung durch den zu hohen  pH- Wert von >9.

Ganz toll finde ich Deine Bestätigung des „Gewitter- Teichklärungs-Phänomens“, das ich jetzt auch gut gebrauchen könnte, denn mein Teich trübt sich mehr und mehr ein, seitdem der Sommer hier richtig begonnen hat. Nix mehr mit 1m Sichttiefe,- höchstens noch 70 cm.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Silke (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sichttiefe in naturnahen Teichen*

Hallo,
noch ein kleiner Nachtrag.
Nachdem nun meine Kinder durch Baden den Teich etwas durcheinandergewirbelt haben und sich alles wieder gesetzt hat habe ich bis zum Boden Sichttiefe. Anscheinend haben sie durch das planschen den ganzen Mulm in die flachen Zonen getrieben.


----------



## thias (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sichttiefe in naturnahen Teichen*

Hallo, die eingangs genannte These mit der niedrigen Sichttiefe in einem Naturteich kann ich nicht ganz teilen.
Neben meinem Schwimmteich habe einen nun mittlerweile 8 Jahre alten Naturteich ohne Technik. 
 
An dem mache ich so gut wie nichts mehr, nur beim Winterausklang zurück schneiden. Der hat keine Algenblüte mehr, auch wenig Fadenalgen. Die Sichttiefe ist locker 1 m, tiefer ist er nicht. Das Wasser ist aber leicht bräunlich.
Am Anfang hatte ich den Fehler gemacht und ein paar Goldfische reingesetzt, die sich natürlich massenweise vermehrt haben. Der Bestand reduziert sich aber natürlich, da ich nichts zufüttere. 
Das Wasser ist aber trotz dieser Fische klar.

In unserem Schwimmteich ist es ähnlich, den würde ich auch als naturnah bezeichnen:
Ich "filtere ja "nur" mit dem Filtergraben. 2 Bodenabläufe im Schwimmbereich, ein Skimmer. Am Ende des Filtergrabens habe ich noch einen Kiesfilter. Eine 50 W Pumpe läuft rund um die Uhr.

Die Wasserqualität ist die 3 Jahre top. Sicher hole ich auch ein paar Eimer Fadenalgen raus, aber sonst ist das Wasser klar. Wenn der Schwimmbereich einen Tag lang nicht bebadet wird, sehe ich auf dem Grund (1,8 m Tiefe) alle Gegenstände, die man beim Baden evtl. verloren hat ganz deutlich. Ich könnte auch noch weiter schauen, wenn der Teich größer wäre . Eine Algenblüte mit einzelligen Algen hatte ich nur im ersten Jahr. Bei Fadenalgen bleibt das Wasser ja klar.
Wenn gebadet wird (Kinder!) sieht es natürlich anders aus. Da wird doch eine ganze Menge aufgewirbelt, auch Algenklumpen tauchen dann auf. Die Sichttiefe sinkt dann auch teilweise unter 1 m. Aber das ist auch gut so, denn nur so können sie mal vom Bodenablauf abgesaugt werden. Wenn das Wetter zum Baden nicht gut ist, wirbele ich ab und zu mal mit dem Besen auf 
Man kann also sagen, je mehr gebadet wird, um so sauberer wird der Teich


----------



## laolamia (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sichttiefe in naturnahen Teichen*

hallo!

meine sichttiefe betraegt ca 1m, da meine familie aber ab samstag auf 2 laufenten besteht wird diese rapide abnehmen 

gruss lao


----------



## Elfriede (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sichttiefe in naturnahen Teichen*

Hallo Andrea,

auf Deinen Fotos ist die Braunfärbung Deines Wassers nicht so auffällig. Dass Dir der __ Ahorn aber zu schaffen macht kann ich gut nachvollziehen, er enthält viel Gerbsäure, die durch den Abwurf des Baumes ins Wasser gelangt und für die Farbe verantwortlich ist. Bei mir ist es ein Ficus australis, wie ich vermute, der durch seinen Gerbsäuregehalt hauptsächlich meinem  kleinen Teich eine ungewöhnliche Farbe gibt, nämlich, je nach Jahreszeit, durch gelbbraunen  bis fast orangefarbenen Mulm. Ich hänge ein Foto von dem kleinen Teich an. 

Für die sehr großen Blätter des Ficus ist der kleine SwimSkim  nicht einzusetzen, dazu ist der Skimmerkorb viel zu klein im Durchmesser, aber für Pollen, Büten, Samen usw. ist er sehr brauchbar und allemal eine Erleichterung bei der Teicharbeit.

Die Werte für KH und pH Deines Teichwassers würden mich doch sehr interessieren, vielleicht kannst Du sie bei Gelegenheit einmal messen.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Griechenland
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sichttiefe in naturnahen Teichen*

Hallo Thias,

Du sagst es, ich konnte eine so geringe Sichttiefe von naturnahen Teichen auch nicht so recht glauben  und wollte daher die Erfahrungen der User hier im Forum kennen lernen, die einen Teich dieser Art betreiben. 

Sicher kann man aus den wenigen gezeigten Beispielen keine gültigen Schlüsse ableiten, aber sie machen doch immerhin deutlich, dass 1m Sichttiefe nicht ungewöhnlich ist und sogar Sicht bis zum Bodengrund (1.80m) möglich ist, wie in  Deinem neuen Teich. Mehr erstaunt mich allerdings die Klarheit in Deinem wunderschönen, alten, technikfreien  Teich mit den Goldfischen. 

Noch vor 2-3 Jahren, mein Teich ist jetzt 11 Jahre alt, konnte ich auch noch hin und wieder den Bodengrund in 2,20m Tiefe sehen, aber seither hat sich die Sicht doch wesentlich reduziert. Trotzdem hoffe ich, dass sie sich nicht  bei den nur 30-40 cm einpendeln wird, die von den Buchautoren für Naturteiche als üblich beschrieben wurden.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## martin karstens (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sichttiefe in naturnahen Teichen*

Mein Schwimmteich ist nach NG gebaut. An Technik setze ich eine Umwälzpumpe ein. Seit September 2008 fertig und seitdem sehe ich (nach den ersten 2 Wochen grün) ständig den Grund (1,80m tief). Zwar mal gestochen scharf mal leicht verschwommen. Ob das mit Umwälzpumpe noch naturnah ist überlasse ich Euch.


----------



## wmt (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sichttiefe in naturnahen Teichen*

Anfang Mai lag die Sichttiefe bei 60 cm, mittlerweile könnte ich vermutlich bis zum Grund schauen, wenn meine Krebsscheren nicht im Weg wären.

Ich habe keine Filter, nur eine kleine Sprudelpumpe. Im Teich lebt ungefähr eine Hundertschaft __ Moderlieschen, die ungefüttert bleben.


----------



## Elfriede (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sichttiefe in naturnahen Teichen*

Hallo zusammen,

die hinderlichen Bauarbeiten an meinem Haus sind nun endlich erledigt, die Pfingstfeiertage sind auch vorbei und somit hoffe ich, dass sich das Thema zur Sichttiefe  in Euren Teichen noch einmal beleben wird, denn bald werden überall sommerliche Bedingungen herrschen, wie hohe Temperaturen, vermehrte Gewitter, schnelleres Wachstum usw., die nicht immer nur Segen für einen Teich bedeuten, sondern oftmals auch Probleme und damit neue Erfahrungen mit sich bringen.

Ob und wann ein Teich als noch naturnah zu bezeichnen ist oder nicht,die Frage wurde hier gestellt,  kann ich  nicht beantworten. Ich kenne keine wirklich schlüssige Interpretation, die für Gartenteiche überhaupt anwendbar wäre und außerdem ist sie  für die Feststellung nach der Sichttiefe auch nicht relevant. Die Angaben der Autoren in dem Seerosenbuch bezogen sich auf  Teiche ohne Filtertechnik, was  auch auf die meisten, als naturnah bezeichneten Gartenteiche zutrifft.

Dass ein filterloser Teich nicht gleichzusetzen ist mit naturnah, das ist sicher jedem User hier im Forum  klar und auch in dem Fachbeitrag von StefanS nachzulesen.  Mein Teich kann dafür gut als Beispiel dienen. Er läuft  zwar auch ohne Filtertechnik, sonst aber hat er keinerlei naturnahe  Merkmale zu seiner Inselumgebung  aufzuweisen. Ich weiß nicht einmal, wie ein natürlicher Teich  auf Paros aussehen könnte, da es so etwas hier einfach nicht gibt. Naturgemäß gibt es hier auch keine heimischen Sumpf- und Wasserpflanzen, die jedoch die  wichtigste Bedingung für einen tatsächlich naturnahen Teich sind. Das ist vielleicht ein extremes Beispiel, aber wie schaut es damit in verbauten Gebieten in Deutschland oder anderswo aus? 

Aber darum geht es in diesem Thread   gar nicht, und auch nicht um die Bachläufe und ähnliche Einrichtungen, die ohne Pumpe  halt nicht funktionieren können. Es geht vielmehr um die persönlichen Erfahrungen zur Sichttiefe  von Teichbesitzern mit  *Teichen ohne Filtertechnik. *

Brauche ich für meinen Teich eine Filteranlage? Diese Frage wird von Neulingen hier im Forum sehr häufig gestellt. Die Antworten sind für einen Anfänger meist unbefriedigend, denn er möchte auch ohne Filter klares Wasser und vielleicht auch noch Fische. Deshalb finde ich es auch gut, dass er  hier, anhand einiger, weniger Beispiele filterloser Teiche vielleicht eine erste Orientierung finden kann. 

Auch selbst macht man sich Gedanken zu den einzelnen Teichbeispielen und stellt sich die Frage, warum funktionieren manche filterlose Teiche besser als andere, warum sind die Sichttiefen so unterschiedlich?  Hängt es mit dem Bau und der Lage der Teiche zusammen, mit dem Substrat, den Wasserwerten, den Nährstoffen, der Pflanzenauswahl usw.? Leider gibt es noch viel zu wenige Beispiele und Daten um ein „Erfolgsmuster“ (oder auch das Gegenteil) daraus abzulesen. Immerhin kann man aber schon einmal ein wenig vergleichen. 

Der langen Rede kurzer Sinn: Bitte weitermachen!

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros 
Elfriede


----------



## Conny (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sichttiefe in naturnahen Teichen*

Hallo,

bei uns ist die Sichttiefe z.Z. wieder bei 1 m. Das wird sich aber in einem heißen Sommer wieder ändern.
Vielleicht ist der Begriff "naturnah" auch sehr weit zu interpretieren. Für mich bedeutet es nämlich nicht, den Teich sich selbst zu überlassen. Der Kescher ist ganzjährig mein wichtigstes Werkzeug. Es muss immer irgendetwas heraus, was da nicht drin bleiben soll.


----------



## Elfriede (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sichttiefe in naturnahen Teichen*

Hallo Conny,

ich hoffe, Du wirst berichten wie und ob  Dein Teich im Sommer seine Sichttiefe verändert.

Ich denke auch, dass sich wohl kaum jemand aus diesem Forum einen Teich einrichtet und ihn dann völlig seiner natürlichen Entwicklung überlässt, schließlich will doch jeder Teichbesitzer sein  gewähltes Hobby auch ausleben können. Ich selbst könnte der Entwicklung meines Teichs jedenfalls nicht untätig zusehen, ich liebe es einfach, immer wieder selbst etwas im  und am Teich zu machen.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Annett (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sichttiefe in naturnahen Teichen*

Hallo Elfriede.

Bei uns kann man nun schon seit ca. 1,5 bis 2 Wochen (seit den Regengüßen) bis auf den Grund sehen. Dort tummeln sich ein paar Fadenalgen, etwas __ Wasserpest + __ Hornkraut und heute werde ich den Versuch unternehmen, dort etwas __ Tausendblatt zu versenken.

Vor einigen Tagen dachte ich, die __ Molche wären ausgezogen. Ab und an tauchen sie dann aber doch noch in der Nähe der Seerosen auf. 
Ich hatte/habe ja nur 3 im Teich, sodass man schon etwas warten muss, um einen davon beim Luftschnappen zu beobachten.


----------



## Kolja (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sichttiefe in naturnahen Teichen*

Hallo Elfriede,

bei mir wird die Sicht besser, seitdem nichts mehr vom __ Ahorn fällt (die Samen hängen noch). Die dunklen Schwebstoffe scheinen sich abzulagern. Die leichte Kahmhaut ist auch verschwunden. Jetzt kann ich schon wieder meinen Seerosentopf sehen (ca. 30cm tief).

Hier könnten wir dringend mal Regen vertragen. Ich wollte ja eigentlich, dass sich möglichst alles selbst reguliert, aber wenn es jetzt nicht bald kräftig regnet, muss ich wohl nachfüllen.

Wasserwerte werde ich noch messen. Ich habe das Set verliehen und bin immer zu faul es mir zurückzuholen.


----------



## Elfriede (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sichttiefe in naturnahen Teichen*

Hallo Annett,

Dein junger Teich entwickelt sich erfreulich gut und scheint nicht unter den üblichen Problemen  zu leiden, wie sie hier oft im ersten Teichjahr (oder auch länger) beklagt werden, wie grünes Wasser, starker Algenwuchs, schlechtes Wachstum der Pflanzen. Kannst Du Dir vorstellen, dass sich der Teichbau im Herbst so günstig ausgewirkt hat? 

Hast Du __ Tausendblatt schon im Teich versenkt? Und wie?  In Körben oder nur mit einem Stein als Gewicht?
Meine Papageienfedern schauten heuer gar nicht gut aus mit ihren langen, kahlen Stängeln. Vorgestern habe ich sie herausgenommen und stark verjüngt, ich hoffe, sie erholen  sich wieder.

Im Moment schaut es in meinem Teich überhaupt nicht sehr gut aus. Es ist schon sehr heiss hier und dem Wasser fehlen  die schützenden Seerosenblätter. Ich habe inzwischen nämlich alle  Seerosen verkleinert und neu eingepflanzt und es wird schon eine Weile dauern bis sie den Teich wieder gut beschatten und reichlich blühen werden. Die wenigen Blätter sind von der jüngsten biogenen Entkalkung weiß belegt. 

Die Sichttiefe liegt bei ca. 70 cm, genau kann ich sie nicht angeben, weil ich den Teichboden immer wieder umrühre, um eventuelle Nährstoffe freizusetzen, die meine Pflanzen dringend nötig hätten. 


Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sichttiefe in naturnahen Teichen*

Hallo Andrea,

das klingt doch schon besser, wenn auch das Problem mit dem __ Ahorn dadurch nicht behoben ist. 

Ich hoffe, es hat inzwischen  bei Euch schon den ersehnten Regen gegeben? Ich werde wohl noch einige Monate darauf warten müssen, vor Oktober oder November gibt es hier nur in Ausnahmejahren Regen.

Ich kann verstehen, dass Du die Regulierung Deines Teiches lieber der Natur überlassen möchtest, aber ich halte eine Nachfüllung zwischendurch mit Leitungswasser für gut, damit der KH-Wert nicht zu weit absinkt.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Biotopfan (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sichttiefe in naturnahen Teichen*

Hallo, gestern habe ich gestaunt, als ich in meinen Teich geschaut habe und konnte fast bis zum Boden sehen...Er war vorher zwar nicht direkt trüb, aber sowas von klar hab ich mein Minibiotop schon lange nichtmehr gesehen
Obwohl es sehr an Wasser verloren hat... im Moment fehlten ca. 15cm aber heute hat es zum Glück angefangen ergiebig zu regnen 
Bei dem Niedrigwasser fand ich sehr interessant, das die Nadelsimse und andere Pflanzen sich daran überhaupt nicht gestört haben...
Meine __ Molche sind auchnoch am im Teich rumtigern... 
Normal nehme ich um die Zeit meine Kaskade in Betrieb, aber solange die Molcheltern drin sind mach ich das nicht...
Meint Ihr, sie stört das? Irgendwo hab ich mal gelesen, sie mögen kein bewegtes Wasser und wandern aus?... Letzes Jahr hab ich die Pumpe komplett ausgelassen und es ist super gelaufen... Eigentlich ist das Geplätscher nur für uns Menschen, weil es so romantisch ist... Allerdings hab ich alles unternommen, das keine Tiere von der Pumpe angezogen werden...Bei machen Pumpen sind ja die Löcher so so groß, das leider alles geschreddert wird... Im Grunde pumpt sie nur Wasser und nimmt keinen Dreck auf...den Schwamm muß ich normal nur einmal am Anfang auswaschen, dann hat sich das erledigt... schätze mal so klar wie der Teich im Moment ist, fällt sogar das dieses Jahr aus...
VG Biotopfan


----------



## Casybay (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sichttiefe in naturnahen Teichen*

Hallo Biotpfan,
denkst Du bei Deiner Kaskade und Pumpe auch an die zurückgebliebenen Molchkinder und Molchbabies?!
Viele liebe Grüße
Carmen


----------



## Annett (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sichttiefe in naturnahen Teichen*

Hallo Elfriede.

Also der Teichbau selbst vollzog sich bei uns eher im Hochsommer. Ich kann mich noch gut an das erste händische Sieben des Mutterbodens für den Ufergraben bei ca. 30°C erinnern. 
Die Hauptbepflanzung müßte so Mitte Juli erfolgt sein. Während der Getreide-Ernte. 

Gestern habe ich mal wieder Regenwasser aus der Tonne + frisches vom Dach nachlaufen lassen müssen. Es fehlten schon wieder einige Zentimeter. Der Ufergraben erhielt im Anschluß Brunnenwasser.
Hoffentlich bleibt ein neuer "Grünstich" im Teich aus.

Das __ Tausendblatt habe ich mit etwas größeren Schnipsgummis an den Stielen umwickelt, dann noch einen Kieselstein befestigt und vorsichtig mit Schwung in den Teich befördert. Beide Bündel sind im Tiefbereich angekommen und haben sich aufgerichtet.
Bilder werde ich wohl demnächst mal in meinem Teichbauthema nachschieben.


Was Deinen Teich angeht, so kann ich da leider nicht viel sagen. :?
Eine CO2-Begasung, wie hier im Forum an einigen Stellen empfohlen, wäre vielleicht ausprobierenswert. Allerdings ist das auch eine Frage der Beschaffbarkeit und der Betriebskosten..... 

Seit Tagen bewegen sich hier die Temperaturen um die 10°C Marke. Wohl dem, der einen Kamin sein eigenen nennt und nicht die Zentralheizung wieder anwerfen muss. 
Bei uns ist derzeit nur das Wohnzimmer angenehm warm, wenn wir heizen. Der Rest des Hauses ist mit ca. 18°C und weniger auf Dauer recht kühl...
Und im Mai hatten wir zwischenzeitlich schon fast 30°C. :crazy

Liebe Grüße nach Paros
Annett


----------



## Nardi (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sichttiefe in naturnahen Teichen*

Nochmal ein kurzes Update von mir: Bei unserem Teich kann man jetzt immer auf den Grund gucken, nachdem mehrere Pflanzen gekauft und eingesetzt wurden. Sind so 70cm

Julian


----------



## Elfriede (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sichttiefe in naturnahen Teichen*

Hallo zusammen,

@ Biotopfan, 

wenn Du fast bis zum Grund Deines Miniteichs sehen kannst, so wird die Sichttiefe etwa 70cm betragen, kommt dieses Maß ungefähr hin?

Steht Deine Nadelsimse bei Niedrigwasser über der Wasserlinie? Ich habe das einmal bei einem Umbau ausprobiert, weil ich Wasser ablassen musste, aber meiner Nadelsimse hat das gar nicht gefallen, sie ist sofort unansehnlich braun geworden und hat sich nicht mehr erholt.


@ Julian,

die Pflanzen tun Deinem Teich sehr gut, wie man an der Sichttiefe bis zum Bodengrund sehen kann. Kommt jetzt noch auch der angekündigte Bachlauf dran? Für ein ganz kleines Rinnsal könnte Deine jetzige Pumpe vielleicht auch reichen, zu viel Geplätscher treibt Dir nur unnötig CO2 aus dem Teich.


Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sichttiefe in naturnahen Teichen*

Hallo Annett,

da habe ich mich wohl gründlich in der Zeit für Deinen Teichbau vertan, er hatte also alles eher als kühle Herbsttage zum Einwachsen und Eingewöhnen. 

Schön, dass Du Dein __ Tausendblatt auch nach der gelungenen Versenkung noch beobachten kannst und ich bin neugierig, wie es sich an den  Tiefenbereich anpassen kann, oder kam es schon aus der Tiefe? Bei mir wächst es nur zusammen mit anderen Pflanzen in gedüngten Pflanzgefäßen, hauptsächlich mit den Seerosen.

Über eine CO2-Begasung für meinen Teich habe ich auch schon nachgedacht, aber die Beschaffung ist hier wirklich nicht so einfach und außerdem scheue ich eine technische Einrichtung für meinen Teich.

Im Juni noch heizen zu müssen ist sicher nicht angenehm, aber lange werden die niedrigen Temperaturen hoffentlich nicht mehr andauern. Hier auf Paros hatte das kühlste Plätzchen heute 31°. Im Teich war es bei 26° aber herrlich.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## toyotamartin (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sichttiefe in naturnahen Teichen*

Hallo,wir haben  einen kleinen Skimmer  und ein Bogensieb,also nur Oberflächenabsaugung.Sichtweite bis zum Grund!Teichgrösse:ca 130m2,Tiefe 1,7-2.3M ,ca 200 Pflanzen,keine seichten Zonen nur Tiefwasserpflanzen,Teich ist Baujahr 2005,befüllt mit Leitungswasser.Grüsse Martin


----------



## Eugen (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sichttiefe in naturnahen Teichen*

Am WE war ich zwecks Umgestaltung am Teich zu Gange.
Nach dem Einbringen von ca 1 to Sand/Lehmgemisch im neuen Sumpfbereich sank die Sichttiefe doch gewaltig


----------



## Elfriede (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sichttiefe in naturnahen Teichen*

Hallo Toyotamartin,

habe ich Deine Oberflächen-Absaugung richtig verstanden, Du beschickst das Bogensieb mit dem Wasser aus dem Skimmer oder laufen die beiden Geräte unabhängig mit zwei Pumpen? 

Welche Tiefwasserpflanzen hast Du in Deinem Teich und welchen Bodengrund?

Deine Sichttiefe ist toll, reicht sie immer bis zum Bodengrund oder ist sie saisonal sehr abhängig?

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sichttiefe in naturnahen Teichen*

Hallo Eugen,

Deinem Teich steht sogar Sichttiefe Null recht gut, er wirkt dadurch sehr harmonisch und beruhigend. 

Wie lange wird es erfahrungsgemäß dauern bis sich der Lehm gesetzt hat und Du wieder Sicht zum Boden haben wirst?

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros 
Elfriede


----------



## Eugen (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sichttiefe in naturnahen Teichen*

Hi Elfriede

das ist weniger der Lehm, sondern der ungewaschene Sand.
Das Bild ist von gestern abend,ich denke,dass es sich bis spätestens MI gelegt hat.


----------



## Eugen (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sichttiefe in naturnahen Teichen*

hi Elfriede

als ich heut abend heim kam, war alles schon wieder klar.


----------



## Elfriede (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sichttiefe in naturnahen Teichen*

Hallo Eugen,

das ist aber flott gegangen.

Bringt der ungewaschene Sand wirklich so viele Nährstoffe in den Teich wie immer gesagt wird? Ich wasche den Sand hier nicht aus Sorge vor zu vielen Nährstoffen, sondern um den Salzanteil zu verringern, sofern das überhaupt etwas nützt. Salz ist hier allgegenwärtig, leider zum Schaden vieler Teichpflanzen.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## toyotamartin (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sichttiefe in naturnahen Teichen*

Hallo,Pumpe saugt von Skimmer zum Bogensieb.Sichttiefe im Frühjahr weniger,weil Pflanzen noch nicht oder zuwenig Nährstoffe verbrauchen.Grüsse Martin


----------



## Eugen (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sichttiefe in naturnahen Teichen*



Elfriede schrieb:


> das ist aber flott gegangen.



Hier der Beweis :  

 



Elfriede schrieb:


> Bringt der ungewaschene Sand wirklich so viele Nährstoffe in den Teich wie immer gesagt wird?



Keine Ahnung, ich hab es noch nie anders gemacht und auch noch nie gemessen. 
Und gegen Nährstoffe im Teich habe ich bekanntlich ja nix einzuwenden.


----------



## Elfriede (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sichttiefe in naturnahen Teichen*

Hallo Eugen,

ist sehr schön geworden, hast Dir wohl selbst damit ein Geburtstagsgeschenk erarbeitet.

Ich habe auch keine Angst vor Nährstoffen, deshalb habe ich vor drei Tagen mein gesamtes Teichvolumen aufgedüngt und bin am Warten ob sich etwas tut, wenigstens ein  kleines Büschel Fadenalgen als Beweis wäre schon einmal nicht schlecht.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Kolja (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sichttiefe in naturnahen Teichen*

Hallo Elfriede,

ich wollte mich mal wieder melden. Die Ahornsamen hängen immer noch und jetzt kann ich bis auf den Grund sehen. Naja, ist ja nicht so tief bei mir, aber trotzdem ein seltenes Erlebnis. 
Angeregt durch dieses Thema, (Danke  ) nehme ich jetzt meinen Teich noch mal auf eine andere Art wahr. Früher habe ich mehr auf Einzelheiten geachtet. Jetzt fällt mir z.B. auf: 
Je klarer die Sicht, desto mehr Fadenalge. Der Wasserflohbesatz ist stark zurückgegangen. Trotz Mückenschwärmen, habe ich keine Larven oder Puppen im Wasser. Wasserlinse breitet sich aus.

Ach wie schön, jeden Tag was Neues zu entdecken.


----------



## Elfriede (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sichttiefe in naturnahen Teichen*

Hallo Andrea,

es ist schön, dass Du Dich mit einer so erfreulichen Nachricht meldest und schön ist es auch von Deiner erweiterten Sicht auf Deinen Teich zu hören, die ja weit mehr als nur die Teichoptik betrifft, wie Du berichtest.

Klares Wasser bis zum Grund, noch dazu im Sommer, habe ich an meinem elfjährigen Teich nur selten erlebt. Im Moment beträgt meine Sichttiefe nur etwa 60cm, bedingt sicher auch durch die Düngung des gesamten Wassers. Für einige Fadenalgen, wie von mir erhofft, hat sie offenbar nicht ausgereicht und auch nicht für meine Teichpflanzen, wohl aber als Nahrungnachschub für die äußerst genügsamen Schwebealgen, die mich aber nicht weiter stören, denn das Wasser wirkt keineswegs schmutzig, es schwimmen keine Partikel herum und es riecht neutral wie Leitungswasser und sieht, abgefüllt in ein Glas, auch so aus.

Es wäre schön, auch von anderen Usern etwas über die Sichttiefe in ihren Teichen zu erfahren, denn inzwischen hat wohl auch in Deutschland der Sommer Einzug gehalten, was sich auch auf die Teiche auswirken wird.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Kolja (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sichttiefe in naturnahen Teichen*

Hallo Elfriede,

du hast schon einen wirklich außergewöhnlichen Teich. Düngen und auf Fadenalgen warten? Vielleicht wächst ja bei dir Wasserlinse? Ich könnte dir ein Päckchen schicken. Wenn es auf der Insel keine anderen Teiche/Seen gibt, hast du überhaupt Lebewesen in deinem Teich? Wie wird er von anderen Tieren angenommen, z.B. Vögeln, __ Schlangen?


----------



## Alexandros (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sichttiefe in naturnahen Teichen*

Kalispera Elfriede

H limni mou einai pouli kathari 

Der Naturteich ist ca. 25jahre alt und an den meisten Stellen 50-60cm tief.
Trüb ist er nur im Frühjahr durch Schwebealgen, aber wenn die Seerosen (bedecken ca. 50% des Teiches) anfangen zu wachsen ist alles wieder glasklar.
 Laub und andere Reste hab ich letztes Jahr zum ersten mal rausgefischt da der Wasserstand nurnoch 20-30cm betrug :?


----------



## Elfriede (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sichttiefe in naturnahen Teichen*

Hallo Andrea,

ja, es stimmt, es ist nicht so einfach mit einem derart nährstoffarmen Teich wie dem meinen. Mit der Aufdüngung des Wassers wollte ich aber in erster Linie feststellen, ob die Teichpflanzen den zugeführten mineralischen  Dünger verwerten können, wenn es an CO2 mangelt. Ich habe CO2 bisher immer als limitierenden Wachstumsfaktor angesehen und weniger an PO4 gedacht. Vor einer Woche habe ich einen gezielten Versuch bei einigen, kümmernden Pflanzen  mit einem Volldünger gestartet und kann schon eine leichte Verbesserung feststellen. Jedenfalls will ich heuer noch einige weitere Versuche machen.

Seit ich keine Fische mehr  habe, hat sich wieder einiges an Getier in meinem Teich eingefunden, besonders viele __ Libellen, __ Rückenschwimmer und __ Wasserläufer. Früher gab es auch schöne Würfelnattern in meinem Teich, jetzt leider nicht mehr. Eine bunte Palette an Vögeln und eine sehr kleine Art von Fledermäusen benutzen meinen Teich täglich als Tränke, besonders aber lieben ihn verschiedene __ Wespen und Bienen, denn es ist für Tiere hier nicht so einfach an Süßwasser zu kommen wie im Norden.

__ Wasserlinsen brauchen und binden Nährstoffe, sie hätten in meinem Teich keine Überlebenschance, trotzdem vielen Dank für Dein liebes Angebot.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sichttiefe in naturnahen Teichen*

Jeia sou Alexandro,

H limni sou einai stin Jermania pou den kanei polu sesti kai den uparxoun megala problimata me to nero.

Dass Dein doch sehr flacher, alter Teich so gut funktioniert ist schon erstaunlich. Führst Du das klare Wasser auf die vielen Seerosen zurück? Ich nehme an, sie sind direkt in den Teich gepflanzt und werden nicht gedüngt? Trotzdem wäre es interessant, mehr über Deinen Teich zu erfahren, besonders auch, wie er auf die Reinigung im letzen Jahr reagiert hat.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros 
Elfriede


----------



## Kolja (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sichttiefe in naturnahen Teichen*

Hallo Elfriede,

das ist ja interessant. Wo kommt das ganze Getier denn her? Es ist schon erstaunlich, wie die Natur jede Chance und Lücke nutzt.

Dein Teich ist ja eine richtig wissenschaftliche Angelegenheit. Ich mache mir ja nicht so viele Gedanken um Wasserwerte und hoffe mal weiterhin, dass sich alles von selbst reguliert.

Hier sind jetzt endlich mal ein paar richtige Sommertage. Heiß, sonnig, aber auch mal ein dicker Schauer. Wunderbar.


----------



## Elfriede (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sichttiefe in naturnahen Teichen*

Hallo Andrea,

ich weiß auch nicht woher die vielen Tierchen kommen, aber sie scheinen frei zugängliches Süsswasser schon aus großer Distanz zu orten, denn hier gibt es sonst nur eben die Hauswasserleitungen und verschlossene Zisternen. Wie auch immer, ich freue mich jedenfalls über jeden Zuwachs in meinem Teich.

An sich interessieren mich die Wasserwerte inzwischen auch nicht mehr so sehr, da ich keine Fische mehr im Teich habe, aber ich will die Zusammenhänge der einzelnen Werte mit dem Pflanzenwachstum und den klimatischen Bedingungen wenigstens verstehen, wenn ich auch vielleicht nichts, oder nicht viel daran ändern kann. Erfahrungswerte aus dem Norden sind auf Paros nur bedingt anwendbar und andere Teiche zum Vergleich gibt es hier nicht, also muss ich halt alles selbst ausprobieren.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Nymphaion (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sichttiefe in naturnahen Teichen*

@ Elfriede

ja, wo kommen die Tierchen wohl her?

brekekekex koax koax,
brekekekex koax koax.
limnaia krênôn tekna,
xunaulon humnôn boan
phthenxôeth', eugêrun eman aoidan,
koax koax,
hên amphi Nusêion
Dios Dionuson en
Limnaisin iachêsamen,
hênich' ho kraipalokômos
tois hieroisi Chutroisi
chôrei kat' emon temenos laôn ochlos.
brekekekex koax koax.


----------



## Elfriede (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sichttiefe in naturnahen Teichen*

Hallo Werner,

der kurze Ausschnitt aus dem ersten Chorlied der __ Frösche aus Aristophanes Komödie hat mir auf die Sprünge geholfen, auch wenn ich nie Altgriechisch gelernt habe.  Deine Mühe, mir auf diese Weise die Herkunft der Tiere auf Paros zu erklären, hat richtig Freude gemacht.

Brekekekex koax koax
Brekekekex koax koax

aus Griechenland
Elfriede


----------



## Kolja (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sichttiefe in naturnahen Teichen*

Hallo Werner und Elfriede,

Brekekekex koax koax? Das kann ich ja kaum abschreiben, geschweige denn aussprechen oder verstehen. Könnt Ihr mich mal aufklären?


----------



## Annett (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sichttiefe in naturnahen Teichen*

Guten Morgen.

Kurzer Zwischenbericht zur Sichttiefe, bevor es auf den Acker gehen soll...

Der Teich ist klar bis zum Grund und hat einen gaaaaanz zarten Braunstich. Gestern vormittag habe ich das erste Mal alte Blätter und Seerosenblüten entfernt.
Die __ Wasserpest wuchert um und scheinbar auch in den Seeroseneimern auf ca. 40cm Tiefe. Sie schickt jetzt Wurzeln nach OBEN. :crazy

Ein Molchbaby konnte ich in der Wasserpest sitzen sehen. Ansonsten gibt es nicht viel neues.... zumindest nichts zur Sichttiefe. 

Unwetter haben uns bisher verschont - ich hoffe, das bleibt so. :beeten


----------



## thias (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sichttiefe in naturnahen Teichen*



Annett schrieb:


> ...Der Teich ist klar bis zum Grund und hat einen gaaaaanz zarten Braunstich.


 
... der war bei uns auch (wie du gesehen hast), kam wahrscheinlich von den absterbeneden Algen. Jetzt ist wieder absolut kristallklare Sicht auf 2 m Tiefe. Nach dem Badebetrieb verringert sich das zwar durch aufgewühlten Mulm auf einen halben Meter, aber am nächsten Morgen ist es wieder klar.


----------



## Nymphaion (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sichttiefe in naturnahen Teichen*

Hallo Kolja,

'Brekekekex, koax, koax' ist ganz einfach das Geräusch der quakenden __ Frösche. Hier die Übersetzung vom ganzen Text:


Brekekekex, koax, koax! 
Brekekekex, koax, koax! 
Brüder in Sumpf und Bach, 
Laßt uns im Flötenton 
Feierlich unser Lied 
Anstimmen, süß melodisch, 
Koax, koax! 
Das wir von jeher dem Sohne des Zeus, 
Dem Nysischen Bakchos aus Sümpfen laut 
Zugejubelt, wenn trunkenen Zugs 
Am heiligen Topffest alles Volk 
Wallfahrte zu unserm Gefilde! 
Brekekekex, koax, koax!


----------



## Elfriede (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sichttiefe in naturnahen Teichen*

Hallo Annett, hallo thias,

einen Braunstich hat mein Teich auch  (fast immer), aber mit Euerer Sichttiefe bis zum Grund kann ich nicht konkurrieren, obwohl sie sich in den letzten Tagen etwas gesteigert hat, aber höchstens auf 80 cm. 

Allerdings halte ich mich täglich mindestens zwei Stunden im Teich auf und mein Mann nicht viel weniger, wobei wir natürlich viel "Staub" aufwirbeln.

Endlich beginnt der pH- Wert wieder etwas zu sinken (heute knapp unter 9) und der KH-Wert zu steigen (5), was ich auf die ungewöhnliche Windstille seit einer Woche zurückführe wodurch kein CO2 mehr ausgetrieben wird. 

Trotzdem wäre mir ein wenig Wind bei der sommerlichen Hitze hier auf Paros lieber, denn auch das Wasser bringt bei 31° kaum Abkühlung.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## ilkaellaelisabeth (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sichttiefe in naturnahen Teichen*

Kalimera nach Griechenland!
Ich habe in meinem Teich nur einen kleinen Solarspringbrunnen im Einsatz, weiß nicht ob man das schon als technisches Hilfsmittel bezeichnen kann.
Mein Teich ist 80 cm tief, ich habe glasklares Wasser bis auf den Grund aber leider unendlich viele Fadenalgen. Die halten wahrscheinlich das Wasser klar, aber sich wuchern am Rand und verwachsen sich mit den am Rand eingesetzten Wasserpflanzen, selbst den Solarspringbrunnen haben sie umwuchert, obwohl er frei im Wasser schwimmt. Alle Ecken, an denen es warm ist, sind befallen.  Aber in der Tiefe ist alles OK. Aber was soll`s "Algen angeln ist schön".


----------



## Elfriede (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sichttiefe in naturnahen Teichen*

Kalispera Elisabeth (ich nehme an, dass Elisabeth Dein Vorname ist),

eine Solar-Brunnenpumpe kann man ja wirklich nicht als große technische Einrichtung bezeichnen.

Dass Du das Angeln von Fadenalgen als schöne Beschäftigung siehst ist gut, denn die Fische werden  im filterlosen Teich ständigen Nährstoffnachschub für die Algen liefern, wenn Du nicht genug gut wachsende, nährstoffzehrende Pflanzen als Nahrungskonkurrenten  im Teich hast. Einen  Vorteil bringen die Fadenalgen aber allemal, sie lassen sich gut aufwickeln und damit Nährstoffe aus dem Teich entfernen und anders als bei den Schwebealgen bleibt das Wasser meistens klar, sofern die Fische den Teichgrund nicht ständig durchwühlen.

Ich wünsche Dir viel Freude an Deinem Teich und grüße herzlich aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Kolja (21. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Sichttiefe in naturnahen Teichen*

Hallo,

ein kurzer Zwischenstand. 
Die letzten Wochen hatte ich gute Sicht bis zum Grund (ca. 65 cm). Am Grund hat sich mit dem __ Hornkraut ein Algenteppich angesiedelt und es gibt viele Libellenlarven und kleine __ Molche, die sich darin verstecken.

Seit in paar Tagen trübt sich das Wasser wieder etwas ein (Blätter ?) und siehe da, die verschwundenen Wasserflöhe, entwickeln sich wieder. Ist das schön zu beobachten, wie alles zusammenspielt.


----------



## Annett (21. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Sichttiefe in naturnahen Teichen*

Hallo.

Bei uns kann man jetzt wirklich komplett bis runter schauen, d.h. man sieht die unten am Boden liegenden Pflanzen, obwohl ich 2x mit Leitungswasser auffüllen mußte. Glasklar ist es sozusagen. 
Mal sehen, wie sich das Wasser aus der Regentonne/vom Dach heute auswirkt.

Der Sandboden trägt aber immer noch einen irgendwie algig wirkenden Belag, welcher an warmen Tagen auch mal teilweise aufschwimmt. Mich stört das nicht so sehr....
Das __ Tausendblatt hat unterdessen fast die Oberfläche erreicht und die __ Wasserpest wächst relativ gut, sieht aber nicht wirklich gesund aus (mehr grau als grün).
__ Hornblatt wächst fast nicht. Krebsscheren ebenso.


----------



## Elfriede (21. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Sichttiefe in naturnahen Teichen*

Hallo zusammen,

mehr als 80cm Sichttiefe hatte ich dieses Jahr  noch nicht, sonst aber ist mein Teich heuer viel besser über den Hochsommer gekommen als andere Jahre, bedingt durch die insgesamt etwas niedrigeren Temperaturen. Nur wenige Tage erwärmte sich das Wasser heuer auf knapp über 30°, - ein Segen für die Teichpflanzen, die ihr Wachstum diesen Sommer deshalb nie ganz einstellten, was aber sicher auch auf meine Düngung des Wassers zurückzuführen ist. Wie auch immer, ich bin heuer sehr zufrieden und freue mich schon auf die folgenden zwei Monate, denn September, Oktober ist immer die beste Zeit für den Teich und auch für den Garten hier auf Paros.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Griechenland
Elfriede


----------



## Conny (21. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Sichttiefe in naturnahen Teichen*

Hallo,

bei uns ist die Sichttiefe bei Maximum (1 m ) geblieben, auch während der heißen Tage. Allerdings gibt es nur wenige Stellen, an denen man bis zum Boden sehen kann, weil alles zuwuchert 
Die Wasserwerte war ich ja noch schuldig:

Datum		01.08.2009	
Uhrzeit		16:20	

	Soll	              Sera	
pH	6,0 - 8,0	        7,5	
GH (°dH)	 5 - 15	9	
KH (°dH)	 5 - 10	6	
NH4 (mg/l)	< 0,5	        <0,5	
NO2-N (mg/l)< 0,2	<0,1	
NO3 (mg/l)	< 50		0
Fe (mg/l)	0,5	        0


----------



## Eugen (22. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Sichttiefe in naturnahen Teichen*

Hi
ich bring auch mal ein kleines Update

Nach wie vor total klares Wasser.
Sichtiefe: keine Ahnung, da an den tiefsten Stellen alles voll mit Tannenwedel und UW Pflanzen ist.
Ausserdem behindern die Seerosen und Seekannen den Blick auf den Grund.

Wasserwerte wurden schon lang keine mehr gemessen.
Lediglich die Leitfähigkeit und die liegt bei ca 350 mS

Nährstoffarm ist was anderes 
Ist aber bei mir auch Absicht.
Algen nach wie vor Fehlanzeige


----------



## Elfriede (23. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Sichttiefe in naturnahen Teichen*

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe gestern noch einmal alle Einträge zum Thema Sichttiefe gelesen. Den Hauptanteil an einer guten Sichttiefe, sogar bis zum Bodengrund, scheinen die Unterwasserpflanzen zu haben. Damit sie sich so gut ausbreiten können, wie in den letzten Beiträgen berichtet, muss es ein gutes Nährstoffangebot geben, das mein Teich leider nicht zu bieten hat. Warum das so ist kann ich gut mit einem Vergleich von Eugens Leitfähigkeit darstellen, die bei Eugen ca. 350 µS beträgt, bei mir gerade einmal 71, mein Füllwasser aus der Zisterne hat überhaupt nur 32 µS und das Leitungswasser 126 µS. Es ist aber hier aber verboten, Leitungswasser für den Teich zu verwenden.

@Eugen
einen Fehler im digitalen Messgerät schließe ich aus, da eine Kontrollmessung von destilliertem Wasser 1µS erbrachte.
An einer anderen Stelle habe ich gelesen, dass Du den Leitwert wegen Deiner Pflanzen kontrollierst. Wie reagierst Du auf Veränderungen?

Einen schönen Restsonntag Euch allen
und liebe Grüße aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## tague (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Sichttiefe in naturnahen Teichen*

hallo elfriede,
mein teich ist ca 70 m2 groß, tiefste stelle ca. 2,8m und ich sehe im schlechtesten fall 80 cm tief. ich muß dazu sagen dass ca. 120 verschiedene fische (goldies, rotaugen etc.) von klein bis groß darin schwimmen aber auch einige m3 __ hornkraut, krebsscheren und __ schilf wachsen. je nach witterung und temperatur schwankt die sichttiefe natürlich, aber 1,5 - 2 m sind es manchmal.
keine technik vorhanden, im hochsommer manchmal etwas wasser nachfüllen, sonst keine arbeit.
ich möchte ja gerne die fische reduzieren, weiß aber nicht wie.
lg
tague


----------



## Digicat (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Sichttiefe in naturnahen Teichen*

Servus Tague

Mein Name ist Helmut und heiße Dich

Herzlich Willkommen

Und wieder ein Österreicher/Oberösterreicher 

Kannst uns deinen Teich zeigen 

Hier würde es sich anbieten deinen Teich vorzustellen

Viel Vergnügen noch bei uns


----------



## Elfriede (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Sichttiefe in naturnahen Teichen*

Hallo tague,

Du hast Dein Album noch nicht mit Fotos von  Deinem Teich bestückt, ich hoffe aber, dass man Deinen Teich bald auch sehen können wird.

Dein Teich gehört auch zu den technikfreien Gewässern  mit reichlich Unterwasserpflanzen, die für eine gute Sichttiefe sorgen,- trotz Fischbesatz. Dennoch würde ich an Deiner Stelle die Anzahl der Fische stark reduzieren oder sie überhaupt aus dem Teich nehmen, denn auf lange Sicht wirst Du sonst ohne Filter nicht auskommen. 

Einfach ist die Abfischerei nicht, es kann Jahre dauern bis man den Teich fischfrei bekommt, besonders bei Goldfischen.Ich habe 2008 mit einer Reuse abgefischt, ebenso 2009, aber einige Fische habe ich immer noch im Teich.

Im April hatte ich heuer auch eine Sichttiefe von 1,50m, aber die Pflanzen wollten einfach nicht wachsen. Nach einer kräftigen Aufdüngung wachsen zwar  die Pflanzen jetzt  gut wie nie zuvor, aber erstmals seit Jahren auch Algen, wahrscheinlich Jochalgen. Die Sichttiefe beträgt zur Zeit 1m.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros 
Elfriede


----------



## Digicat (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Sichttiefe in naturnahen Teichen*

Guten morgen Elfriede

Hier sein Teich 

[OT]Ich hoffe du hast deinen Geburtstag gut nach dem Feiern überstanden 
Bei Sirtaki und "einem" Gläschen Retsina in einer schönen Taverne ... mhhh ..... Schwärm ...[/OT]


----------



## Moderlieschenking (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Sichttiefe in naturnahen Teichen*

Hallo Elfriede,
dann will ich auch noch ein paar Zeilen zur Sichttiefe schreiben.
Ich habe einen techniklosen Naturteich - zumindest würd ich ihn so bezeichnen.
Habe zwar einen Bachlauf gebaut, diesen aber noch nie in Betrieb genommen.
Die Sichttiefe ist bei mir fast das ganze Jahr bis zum Boden (1m).
Lediglich bei meinen Umbauarbeiten wühlte ich meinen Boden ( Sand) auf und
hatte dann 2 Tage lang schlechte Sicht. Habe auch sehr viel UW Pflanzen drin.
Als Fischbesatz habe ich ca. 80 __ Moderlieschen.
Ansonsten bis auf unsere langen strengen Winter ( Dez - Anfang April) immer Bodensicht.
LG Markus


----------



## Eugen (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Sichttiefe in naturnahen Teichen*



Elfriede schrieb:


> @Eugen
> .....An einer anderen Stelle habe ich gelesen, dass Du den Leitwert wegen Deiner Pflanzen kontrollierst. Wie reagierst Du auf Veränderungen?..



Hallo Elfriede,
deine Frage ist nun schon seit 11 Monaten von mir unbeantwortet. 

Ich habs wohl schlicht nicht gelesen.
Aber jetzt 

Kontrollieren ist zuviel gesagt,ich messe halt immermal,aus lauter Neugierde.
Bei Veränderungen reagiere ich gar nicht, setzte diese aber mit dem Wachstum in Bezug.

Da ich im Herbst eigentlich kaum was abfische, steigt der LW durch abgestorbene Pflanzenteile. Dafür wächst alles im Frühjahr etwas schneller und besser.

Im Sommer wird hauptsächlich mit Leitungswasser nachgefüllt. Dies ist sehr hart und stark nitrat- und phosphat belastet. Zisternenwasser kommt in regenfreien Perioden ab und an zwecks pH-Senkung zum Einsatz.

Immo hab ich Sichttiefe bis auf den Grund, keine Algen, aber bedingt durch die Erwärmung steigt etwas Mulm an den flachen Stellen hoch.
Die Seerosen (__ Marliacea chromatella und M.rosea) schreien nach Ausdünnung, ebenso wie mein UW-Urwald.
Der "Tannenwald" wurde schon "ausgeholzt" und leidet nun unter den hohen Temperaturen.
Das übliche "Tannensterben" halt.


----------



## Buffo Buffo (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Sichttiefe in naturnahen Teichen*

Grüß dich Eugen


> Da ich im Herbst eigentlich kaum was abfische, steigt der LW durch abgestorbene Pflanzenteile. Dafür wächst alles im Frühjahr etwas schneller und besser.
> 
> Im Sommer wird hauptsächlich mit Leitungswasser nachgefüllt. Dies ist sehr hart und stark nitrat- und phosphat belastet. Zisternenwasser kommt in regenfreien Perioden ab und an zwecks pH-Senkung zum Einsatz.


Da bin ich regelmäßig platt, das in deinem Teich keine Algen wuchern! Eigentlich müsste dein Teich ja eher Nährstoffreich sein.
Wegen den Algen habe ich Nitrat, Nitrit, und Phospath in den nicht mehr nachweisbaren Bereich gedrückt und habe sehr wohl Algen.
Ob das nun an den Fischen liegt oder an einer nicht optimalen Pflanzenzusammenstellung? 
liebe Grüße
Andrea


----------



## Eugen (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Sichttiefe in naturnahen Teichen*

Hi Andrea,

na klar ist der nährstoffreich.
Ich hab auch schon mal Leitwerte über 500 gemessen.
Ich hab langsam das Gefühl,das ein nährstoffreiches Wasser (nicht Substrat !! ) kombiniert mit vielen submersen Pflanzen und einer "bräunlichen" Farbe das Algenwachstum minimiert.

Selbst in meinen -teils gedüngten- Minis hab ich nur bei bestimmten Pflanzen (zB. Froschbiß,__ Papageienfeder,__ Nadelkraut) Fadenalgen.
Naja,bei den Seerosenbehältern wachsen auch einige.


----------



## Buffo Buffo (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Sichttiefe in naturnahen Teichen*

Hallo Eugen,



> das ein nährstoffreiches Wasser (nicht Substrat !! )


als Substrat habe ich eigentlich nur groben Kies, aber unter den Seerosen Schlamm, gilt der als nährstoffreiches Substrat?  


> mit vielen submersen Pflanzen und einer "bräunlichen" Farbe das Algenwachstum minimiert.


bei den submersen muss ich mittlerweile Lücken suchen, da hats eigentlich nur noch unter dem Seerosendach Platz...
bräunliche Farbe
durch Äste/Stämme/Blätter oder wie käme ich dazu?



> Selbst in meinen -teils gedüngten- Minis hab ich nur bei bestimmten Pflanzen (zB. Froschbiß,__ Papageienfeder,__ Nadelkraut) Fadenalgen.
> Naja,bei den Seerosenbehältern wachsen auch einige.


Gegen ein paar Algen hätte ich auch gar nichts, nur wenn sie zur "Hauptpflanze" im Teich wuchern :evil

Dank dir mal für deine Tips, vielleicht bekomme ich das auch hin:
NÄHRSTOFFREICHER TEICH = ÜPPIGE PFLANZEN 
& TROTZDEM KEINE ALGENPLAGE!


----------



## jolantha (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Sichttiefe in naturnahen Teichen*

Hi, mein Wasser wechselt zwischen braun ( Brunnen ) und grün ( Schwebealgen), die Qualität ist gut,meine Kois sind gesund ( der __ Fischreiher sieht sie nicht ) und schwimmen mag ich auch noch drin ! Sichttiefe ca 50 cm. Meine Pflanzen wachsen auch


----------



## Elfriede (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Sichttiefe in naturnahen Teichen*

Hallo zusammen,

@Eugen, 

also ich messe  den Leitwert auch eher selten, meine Pflanzen zeigen  ihn ohnehin  deutlich genug an und außerdem,-  was könnte ich gegen den geringen Wert schon tun? Da ich keinen Pflanzenteich sondern einen Schwimmteich habe, muss ich zwei Drittel des Teichbodens doch einigermaßen sauber halten, was an meinem substratlosen Teich aber  die leichteste Übung ist, da ich es bisher auch nicht geschafft habe, Unterwasserpflanzen in meinem Teich anzusiedeln. Ich habe zwar einige, aber die wachsen auch nur mit den gedüngten Seerosen.

Wie Du weißt, habe ich ja schon im letzten Jahr einige, wenig erfolgreiche  Düngeversuche unternommen und war sehr enttäuscht, dass die Pflanzen nur ganz geringfügig zulegten und sich keine einzige Fadenalge im (scheinbar zu wenig oder nicht richtig) gedüngten Wasser blicken ließ.
Natürlich werden an meinem Teich auch noch andere Dinge eine Rolle spielen, wie das Klima, das Ausgangswasser und diverse Planungsfehler.

Sichttiefe ist das Thema dieses Threads und davon habe ich mich jetzt wohl zu weit entfernt, obwohl sie ganz offensichtlich auch mit dem Nährstoffangebot zu tun hat, das für einen guten Wuchs der Unterwasserpflanzen sorgt, die wiederum ( sehr vereinfacht) größere Sichttiefen und klares Wasser zu begünstigen scheinen.Wenn das auch nicht in allen Teichen so funktioniert und es mitunter auch viele  Algen trotz Unterwasserpflanzen gibt, so kann ich mir nur vorstellen, dass die Zusammensetzung der Nährstoffe unstimmig ist, bzw. die Algen sie besser und schneller  nützen  können.

@ Helmut,

danke für den Fotolink!

@Andrea,

das meistens etwas bräunliche Wasser habe ich auch, sonst leider nichts von Eugens Superteich. 
Ich denke wie Eugen, dass das Wasser viel nährstoffreicher sein müsste um in  einem Teich ein gutes Wachstum, mit geringem Algenwuchs und guter Sichttiefe zu erzielen. Ein Teich, in dem, abgesehen von höheren Pflanzen, nicht einmal mehr Algen wachsen, so wie bisher in meinem, kann nicht gesund sein, dem fehlt etwas, vielleicht Nitrat und Phosphat oder andere Komponenten, die fast  jeder Teichbesitzer ( nicht nur Du) in den nicht nachweisbaren Bereich drücken  will.

@all

Ich grüße Euch alle herzlich aus Paros
Elfriede


----------

